

Show HN: PicFeed - greenpinguin
http://www.picfeed.io/

======
seqizz
"Login with Twitter" _ctrl-w_

~~~
bliti
Seriously. I enjoy every Show HN, but this one left me hanging. No demo,
pictures, video or description. Just a button to log in to Twitter. I don't
have a Twitter account and a good demo might have pushed me into getting one
in order to become a pic feed user. Please op, do not take this as harsh
criticism, but as feedback from someone who really wanted to try put what you
built.

~~~
greenpinguin
Thanks for this! I added a preview to the background now :)

------
SchizoDuckie
No screenshot, no nothing, just 'give me your twitter access'

How not to attract new users and alienate people.

------
greenpinguin
What if you isolate only the tweets with images from your twitter feed? I find
there are a ton of great posts I would have otherwise overlooked when scanning
my feed like this.

Also check it out on ProductHunt:
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/picfeed](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/picfeed)

~~~
alc90
Maybe you should have worked a bit on the landing page. Maybe the background -
with a bit of a blur - to have a glimpse of how the app really looks like - or
at least some description.

~~~
greenpinguin
good point, I put one up now.

~~~
alc90
Now that looks better. You still have to work a bit more on it I think -but
it's an improvment. GG

